# How do you put lots of music on a regular CD?



## renee08 (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay, I have heard of people being able to burn hours worth of music onto a regular blank CD by converting something to something else. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me how to do this or if I would need a certain type of software? 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Normally a CD can hold 60 or 70 mins of music. Each piece of music can be 3 to 4 mins long so you will only get 18-20 tracks on a CD.

Now, if you saved your music, not as tracks, but as MP3s, WMA, RA, or whatever format you fancy, you can save upto 640 MB of music files. The problem is that you can only play them via your computer through your favourite media player and not like a regular audio CD.

Alternatively, you could go for a audio DVD, now that can go on for hours, but I do not know of many players that can play Audio DVDs....


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

There are two ways to put audio on a CD. First, you can burn an audio CD, which plays in all cars, stereos, computers, etc. but it usually hold less than 30 songs. Second, you can burn the songs (you want them to be .mp3) onto the CD as a data. Most newer cars, stereos (I think), and all computers can play this. This holds many more songs, around 100 4-minute songs.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Correct. Nowadays most of the new CD players are also MP3 or WMA players too.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, actually, "some" newer cars have MP3 players. When I was car shopping in March, the MP3 capability was an extra cost option in some, not available in some, and standard only in a couple of cars. These were not "base model" cars, I'm talking $30-40k models. My 350Z happened to be one with an MP3/WMA six disk changer, so that worked out fine.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You can do what I did... buy a $10 MP3 CD player and a $5 SONY CD-Tape adapter if your car still has a tape deck


----------



## emmdee (Jun 29, 2007)

Hmm..are they talking about compressing?
If you compress files, it takes up less space, and the wonders that will do..
All you have to do is download WinRAR, or another compressing-extracting program like WinZip.
Then just right click the folder containing the files you want to compress and hit Send to > compressed (zipped) folder..
Or hit "Add to archive", choose where you want the folder to compress and hit okay.
It may take a while depending on the amount of files you want to compress, but it's worth it... my cousin put five different programs on just one CD alone through compressing!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That's a good question. The original poster was not specific in how or what the CD would be.

I would also agree with WinRAR if you wanted to store more files that way.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

SPAMMER said:


> Thats a good question but your not get a perfect information that reason this is dependable on CD to take care from purchasing time?


Huh? What in the world are you trying to say here?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

SPAMMER said:


> Hi
> 
> Thats a good question but your not get a perfect information that reason this is dependable on CD to take care from purchasing time?
> 
> ------------


You've got spam!

John, take his e-mail out of that post.

Mod edit: Removed company name of spammer;


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

He has it in all his posts. I think we've got SPAM, not him.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Have you seen his other posts? Looks like Babelfish...  

anyways off topic now...


----------



## emmdee (Jun 29, 2007)

Haha sounds like that Google translator.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> He has it in all his posts. I think we've got SPAM, not him.


In that case leave it there, he/she will feel happy for a second when he sees he has 500 e-mails but then he/she will notice they're all spam.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I reckon it's a bot, not a real person.

Simply designed to spread the email and web link.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

And, considering the company promoted is one that specialises in improvingsearch engine listings, that is exactly what it is trying to do to its own company. 

If that is the tactic, it's one of the worst example of corporate ethics.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

kiwiguy said:


> And, considering the company promoted is one that specialises in improvingsearch engine listings, that is exactly what it is trying to do to its own company.
> 
> If that is the tactic, it's one of the worst example of corporate ethics.


Yes definitely.


----------

